# For Sale Yeti 45 qt Tan Tundra 200.00 Cash



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeti Tundra Tan 45 qt Cooler

I buy and sell premium coolers to support my fishing habit
Offered to all but one P&S subscibers 
New they are 379.00 and tax

This one is 200.00 no trades cash only

It is at a slightly reduced selling price from what I usually move them for ...
It is cosmetically 7.5-8 / 10 Functionally 10/10


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sold

Close the thread


----------

